# Having heater issues in one tank



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I bought digital thermometers that you stick on the outside of the tank and one of my tanks is showing 21C/70F. The Heater is set to 85F, the red light comes on periodically, when the thermostat kicks in I guess. The water is COLD. The heater is obviously broken, but the thermostat still works. Can it be repaired or is it hooped?


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

unless you have warranty and am willing to wait for the sendback and replacement i would suggest just to buy an used one from here. then again you might as well buy an used one and return it for warranty so you always have a backup.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

No warranty, came with the tank


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is the heater new? my old hagen elite heater did the same for a few days before it went to the proper temperature. Could be the heater just adjusting?


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

look for any moisture inside the heater on the glass, i have seen this happen a few times. if so get a new one. you can take it out and let it dry and it will probably work again but the same problem will happen in time. could be a day could be a month.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

er201 said:


> Is the heater new? my old hagen elite heater did the same for a few days before it went to the proper temperature. Could be the heater just adjusting?


no, the heater came used when I bought the empty tank on craigslist back in June/July


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Scherb said:


> look for any moisture inside the heater on the glass, i have seen this happen a few times. if so get a new one. you can take it out and let it dry and it will probably work again but the same problem will happen in time. could be a day could be a month.


I pulled it out and there wasnt any moisture inside. I first noticed this issue a several days ago when the fish seemed less active. I put another one in last night set to 82F and this morning the temperature had gone up to 23C. Hopefully the water will be warmer by the time I get home tonight.

So when out of warranty, there is no hope for repair huh? I guess I'll just toss it and buy a new one next weekend. There is no obvious damage inside or outside. The light still comes on just no heat comes out. very strange.


----------

